# beefheart vs



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

I know that the Krill is high in protein and beefheart is too, but will the collor of a brandtii be better because of the krill's natural color enhancers? anyone ever tried? How about that Kent freshwater Zoe? Does that really help fish grow any faster? And how do you think it will effect the p? Sorry for so many questions, I just wanted to be informed before I try anything. Thanks for the input.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I never used the freeze dried kind of krill. I found that my fish like the frozen kind much better. It must be hard to get your fish to take the freeze dried kind. I would even think that the frozen kind is more effective at color enhancement.

~Dj


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah i use frozen, and my fish like it a lot. I think it will bring the color out better on your fish. Here are the pros and cons:

Krill:
Pro: fish love the taste
Con: Can get expensive
Pro: Very little preparation (just drop it in!)
Con: Legs and sh*t fall off and cloud water
Pro: Very good for fish and great color enhancer

Beefheart:
Pro: Cheap and easy to find
Con: Fish wont always readily accept it
Pro: High in protein
Con: Preparation (cutting it, getting the fat off, ect)
Con: Not good for fish if you want them to breed (it swells the testes)

So you make your own decision. I'm going with frozen krill.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Just mix the two! That is the best way to go. Varity is the key.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Your answer is both...the most varied the better...!...otherwise you can let your Ps choose, sometimes they don't eat what you offer...!


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

I agree that variety is better, but out of the two, which is healthier? And what about that zoe stuff? Does it really work?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

variety is KEY
and frozen has worked better compared to freeze dried for me as well
the feeding of one food will lead to indigestion


----------

